# Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (lots of pics)



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

Here we go, as promised. The G60racer official DIY how to take your charger apart in 60 easy steps. Okay, so it's less than that. But here are lots of pics to keep you busy.
First, you need to remove the charger pulley. To loosen the bolt use a Sears strap wrench to hold the pulley and a breaker bar (mine is a dysfunctional torque wrench) to remove the bolt. DO NOT use an impact wrench on a g-lader EVER, unless you really want to crack the displacer. 








Next, remove the pulley itself with a pulley puller! Necessary tool if you don't want to mess up your pulley. Leave the bolt threaded in just a few turns for the center of the puller to push against. It comes off like butter. 








pulley is now off








Use a 5mm allen socket to remove the cog belt cover.








Inspect the cog belts for wear, cracks, missing teeth, etc. You're replacing them, but you just want to see how the old ones were doing. 








These ones are in good shape, but you can see the age cracks happening








Use 5mm allen socket to remove all the bolts on the outer casings.








Another necessary G60 tool: reversable circlip removal pliers. Without the pegs installed, you can use this tool in spreader mode to separate the casing halves with a non-impact motion. 








Put them in this reinforced section of the casing and squeeze... the casings will split. Repeat this on the other side, there are two reinforced sections like this that make good points for opening the casings. 
















Here's what you see next, a messy but hopefully intact displacer and scrolls!








Notice all the thick sludge. Not uncommon, a sign that an oil seal was leaking a small amount *or* that your charger was ingesting a lot of oil from the breather! (My oil seal was leaking, found the section where it was worn) 








Some of the apex strips were pretty worn and came loose w/o effort








Here's a section that completely wore out. It's the end of the strip that popped out of the groove and wedged itself into the corner of the scrolls. 








Next, remove the circlip on the mainshaft to remove the counterweight.








With the weight off, you can access the woodruff key on the shaft. Pry it out with a flat screwdriver or needle nose pliers, but be careful not to score it deeply or it will probably get jammed when you reinstall everything. DON"T LOSE THIS THING!!!








Remove the circlip from the eccentric shaft. 








SAFETY REMINDER! Wear protective eyewear while working on your g-lader! Circlips can snap and hit you right in the eye... I had a close call! That's grease left behind from circlip shrapnel!








Remove cog belts from g-lader. 
















Remove cog wheel from mainshaft. It should come off like butter. If not, give it a good WD40 lather first. 








Remove woodruff key from mainshaft on cog side. Again, DO NOT lose this thing!!








Displacer will slide off the mainshaft now. Here's the side with the oil leak. 








And the casing half with the leaking main oil seal. See all the yummy oil sludge in the center? mmmm








Main shaft should come out with a little effort. Now that the displacer is out, a little vibration is okay... I used a hammer to tap it out from the outside. 








Lots of worn strips and oil sludge. Will need to clean to inspect for hidden damage.








mmmm, oil sludge. This is what ends up in your IC pipes! Nice and thick, like momma makes it. yummy. 








Want a taste?
















Yup, it was caked on thick in the center. 
















Cleaned displacer detail... badly worn area where the strip popped out and got wedged. 
















Other side pretty nice. 








Cleaned outer casings. 
































Slight damage where strip had popped out. This probably done as the charger chewed on the loose strip. 
























Hope that was educational! I'm not going into the bearing or seal removal because I firmly believe that is best left to a machine shop with talent in that area. However, now you can look inside and check its condition. If you slap it back together and run it, make sure to use anaerobic sealant on the casing half surfaces where they mate. VW red tranny sealant works wonderfully. 



_Modified by g60racer at 1:36 AM 7-7-2003_


----------



## Rocc and Rado (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (g60racer)*

great write up, just what i needed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## djrado (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (g60racer)*

*clap` clap` clap` clap` Thanx man nicely done and very informative http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorradoFANATIC (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (g60racer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Remove the circlip from the eccentric shaft. 








[HR][/HR]​uh, oh... I can't remember that there was any circlip here on mine, when I rebuilt it. Maybe there was, but I can't remember it. Now I'm worried...


----------



## oldman (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (g60racer)*

Very nice .... Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autopimp (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (g60racer)*

You have pretty eyes.
[edit]
I don't want to sound like I'm trivializing your efforts. This is a great pictorial, and I hope it finds its way to the Corrado FAQ and the Tech Info section on the CCA site.
We (who are not familiar with this process) are all in your debt - thank you for providing us with this guide.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



[Modified by autopimp, 5:55 PM 1-17-2003]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (CorradoFANATIC)*

quote:[HR][/HR]uh, oh... I can't remember that there was any circlip here on mine, when I rebuilt it. Maybe there was, but I can't remember it. Now I'm worried...[HR][/HR]​there are 3 different generations of displacers (actually 4... but I'm not getting into that)
not all of them use a circlip to retain the harmonising bearing.
fyi


----------



## snoryder (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (g60racer)*

Great Job! Any pics on how to take remove the G60 unit? I was planning on sending it to KK this spring. I've been told its pretty easy, but I don't know where to start. I think I can figure it out how to take it apart but I'm a little worried of putting it back together. What if I decide to change the pulley, how do you tighten the belts? Thats why I'm a little hesitant at doing this myself, I might not install the belts correctly and then bam! G60 shrapnel. 
Any documents for this?
Thanks


----------



## virgilsg60 (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (slingshotG60)*

You just earned yourself some very good Kharma. Thank You.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (snoryder)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Any pics on how to take remove the G60 unit? 
Any documents for this?
Thanks[HR][/HR]​remove the IC tube that goes to the silencer box.
using a 10mm socket, remove the bolts that hold the
silencer box together. Chances are that these will
break the plastic so if you haven't already purchased
a rallye outlet...now is the time to do so!
you'll need a 13mm socket to remove the silencer box
from the exhaust outlet side of the charger.
Once that's done undo the plastic trim piece that
covers your alternator.
then undo the bolt for the serpentine belt spring
tensioner. Remove the spring from it's spot and slide
the serpentine belt off the charger pulley.
Now...the hard part...
when removing the bracket that goes into the block,
use a 6mm allen key that is new or nearly new!!!!
Gently tap it fully into place with a hammer BEFORE
trying to back the bolts out. These bolts are very
easy to strip. If you do strip one out, I recommend
using a "Snap-On Turbo Socket". These are stupid
expensive, but will pull those bolts out with ease!
The same goes with the bolts that go into the charger
from the bracket into the block.
Then remove the oil return lines (there is one 13mm
and one 14mm) making sure you don't loose the brass
washers that are on each side of the head.
Next, the metal support rod that goes into the charger
on the outlet side. once all the bolts on the outlet
side have been removed and the metal half-moon piece
as well, then move on to the pully side bracket bolts.
Same thing goes with these bolts. Tap them first
before trying to back them out.
Once they have been removed, you can slide the charger
out by angling it out without having to remove the
pulley or alternator.
Soaking the allen bolts that go into the block and the
pulley side bracket as much as possible BEFORE
attempting this job are a very good idea


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (slingshotG60)*

Well seeing as how this IS the g60 forum I kinda think someone should STICKY this at the top. That was trully great. I now have enough confidence to pulm ny charger and inspect it. Of course I am sending it to KK right afterwards but atleast I will look inside of it first. I am still scarred to end up with a 2k paperweight. 
again well done and many of us here say thank you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DONSFLRADO (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (g60racer)*

So cool. I will still send mine out but I have always wanted to see how it comes apart. Great job and great pics. Put this in the FAQ area.


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (DONSFLRADO)*

If your ever in my neck of the woods i have a 12







with your name on it







One of the best write-ups I have ever seen!


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (eurozex)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If your ever in my neck of the woods i have a 12







with your name on it







One of the best write-ups I have ever seen![HR][/HR]​that goes double here and i am in Nor Cal


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (snoryder)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Great Job! Any pics on how to take remove the G60 unit? I was planning on sending it to KK this spring. I've been told its pretty easy, but I don't know where to start. I think I can figure it out how to take it apart but I'm a little worried of putting it back together. What if I decide to change the pulley, how do you tighten the belts? Thats why I'm a little hesitant at doing this myself, I might not install the belts correctly and then bam! G60 shrapnel. 
Any documents for this?
Thanks[HR][/HR]​
This month's Eurotuner has step by step instructions on how to remove the g-lader. That's what I followed. It was easy like Sunday morrrrrrnnnnnnniiiiiinnnng


----------



## slvrarrow (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (g60racer)*

In the immortal words of Castor Troy... "Bravo, Bra-Freakin Vo"
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kokino (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (BrewDude)*

Brendan,
You know...I was wondering since I didn't see many posts from you...and then you post the "mother of all G60 posts"! Great Info! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The G60 spirit lives on...
How many miles did this charger have on it?
Gary


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (g60racer)*

thanks alot for this badass post! i have a g60 unit that was putting out like 0 psi, and knowing its trashed i just want to take it apart and see whats in there.. also so i can possibly rebuild my new used unit with one of them rebuild kits
jeff


----------



## JustA1s (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (Slayer)*

Damn, I thought maybe you were going to show bearings coming out. I've got like 2 I can't figure out.


----------



## thetatau87 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (g60racer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]To loosen the bolt use a Sears strap wrench to hold the pulley and a torque wrench to remove the bolt.[HR][/HR]​Great write up and pics, but you should never use a torque wrench to loosen anything. It will throw your wrench out of calibration and it won't read correctly. Use a breaker bar or large ratchet. Always return the wrench setting to zero before putting it away. Leaving it set will keep tension on the spring and throw it off as well. Also, you should have your torque wrench calilbrated yearly to be sure it is accurate.


----------



## JustA1s (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (thetatau87)*

Yeah, what he said is exactly the truth


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (JustA1s)*

"you should never use a torque wrench to loosen anything. It will throw your wrench out of calibration and it won't read correctly. Use a breaker bar or large ratchet. "
Good catch. That particular torque wrench of mine *is* my breaker bar, it's not calibrated (broken spring). Like he said, use a BREAKER BAR and don't ruin a working torque wrench!!







I'll go right now to edit the top post! 
Thanks for the kind posts, people. Glad I could be helpful.








Kokino... This charger has exactly 65k miles on it, with 62k of that being on a 68mm pulley. 



[Modified by g60racer, 5:38 PM 1-17-2003]


----------



## JustA1s (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (g60racer)*

If you want to give some advice/tips on bearing removal, that would be great







-like maybe how to get them out of the displacer














and off the secondary/eccentric shaft (for the displacer)














Please!?! -thanks...


----------



## CorradoFANATIC (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (JustA1s)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If you want to give some advice/tips on bearing removal, that would be great







-like maybe how to get them out of the displacer














and off the secondary/eccentric shaft (for the displacer)














Please!?! -thanks...
[HR][/HR]​I used this tool:


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (slingshotG60)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
use a 6mm allen key that is new or nearly new!!!! Gently tap it fully into place with a hammer BEFORE trying to back the bolts out. These bolts are very easy to strip.
If you do strip one out, I recommend using a "Snap-On Turbo Socket". These are stupid expensive, but will pull those bolts out with ease![HR][/HR]​Take David's word about the tapping the allan key into the socket! I was using a brand-new key, and it *seemed* to go all the way in on it's own. It didn't. I ended up stripping bolts badly, and had to pay to have them removed.
I would have investigated this "Turbo-socket" if I knew at the time. I'm pretty sure it would have been less costly than what I paid to have the SC removed once I wrecked the bolts. It's actually embarassing


----------



## slvrarrow (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (g60racer)*

bump to keep this thing up forever or until i can print all 40 friggin pages illegally on my office printer, in color of course, this "ish" is very necessary, again thanks


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (slvrarrow)*

I still say this thing should be stickied. bump


----------



## autopimp (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (snowbird)*

quote:[HR][/HR]. . . . I paid to have the SC removed once I wrecked the bolts. It's actually embarassing







[HR][/HR]​Don't be too embarassed - the same thing happened to me, except my bolts were already rounded out thanks to the idiot PO. After trying every form of stud and bolt remover I could get my hands on, with the help of nearly half a dozen other people, I took it to the stealership and paid them over $100 to drill two of the bolts out.
I have never heard of this "Turbo Socket" but I'm going to find one ASAP.



[Modified by autopimp, 5:05 PM 1-18-2003]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (autopimp)*

just a few important bits of info when you attempt to do this yourself








as Branden said, eye protection is #1.
Also, the very odd time a pulley gets siezed onto the mainshaft... or the small cog gets siezed.... or something breaks....
if this happens, what are you gonna do?








an example is like this....
a customer sends his charger in for a rebuild. It appears that the pulley main bolt is heavily corroded..... then after removing it with some difficulty, the pulley is siezed, or I should say fused to the mainshaft.
This is what it's supposed to look like (sorry for the big pics)








now after about 3 hours of saturation with Wurth Rost-Off and then another 3 hours of other methods of attempted removal.... this is what it ended up looking like....








The poor guy was out a mainshaft, small cog and pulley. This if sourced out through other means would set a person back a small fortune. But, since it's here and we have hundreds of spare parts, the charge to him was minimal even though the time taken on his charger was over double the normal allocated time.
My point??? I've said it before, that it doesn't take a degree in engineering to pull one of these apart, but what do you do if something goes wrong???
ps- good pics Branden











[Modified by slingshotG60, 1:41 PM 1-19-2003]


----------



## flawlessG60 (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (g60racer)*

bump


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (slingshotG60)*

It's Brendan.... Branden is the other San Diego Corrado guy, the one who copied my FMIC, went Lysholm, then 8v turbo, and now has some secret monster in the works. I'm just the CCA Rep with lots of miles








and the answer to your question is: you send it off to a nice rebuilder to let him deal with it!!! If I got stuck I wouldn't risk destroying it!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (g60racer)*

Brendan..... Branden
oOOoops








and I already edited it once...
but had it right the first time








it's all good


----------



## slvrarrow (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (g60racer)*

bump..


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (slvrarrow)*

bumpy bump


----------



## Alpineg60 (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (ahbroody)*

Best thread in g60 engine forum history!


_Modified by Alpineg60 at 1:05 PM 5-21-2005_


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (Alpineg60)*

Pics are still hosted and working fine... check your browser settings or try a different browser!


----------



## slvrarrow (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (g60racer)*

BUMP.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (slvrarrow)*

bumpin


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (g60racer)*

pics working again, updated the links to hostdub


----------



## dubbernutter (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (g60racer)*

might be a repost, didnt read all the posts, but boy would i like to see the assembly process!!


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (dubbernutter)*

Assembly process is basically the reverse of this post, but including Red Line assembly lube on all the close fitting parts, Kluber grease on the displacer, and anaerobic sealant on the sealing surfaces of the casings when you put them back together. I also use antisieze compound in all the woodruff keys so they don't get permanently stuck, want them to be able to pop out easily when it's time for the next rebuild.


----------



## CHRGD_MK2 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (g60racer)*

What about telling people to line up the timeing marks on the cogs??


----------



## Schnell-Corrado (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (Alpineg60)*

bump, great write up and pics!
Don't be afraid to try it yourself dudes


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (EUROJETTA8V1991)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EUROJETTA8V1991* »_What about telling people to line up the timeing marks on the cogs??

Oh yeah, line up the timing marks on the cogs. 

Or if you have TEC or other aftermarket cogs, line them up so the woodruff keys are both pointing the same direction.


----------



## kittylicker (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (Alpineg60)*

got any pics of putting one back together ?.....lol


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (Alpineg60)*

that was beautiful....i cried, i laughed and i cried some more...


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (poorman)*

Thanks.... just brought my charger porting thread back up to the top too... took me a frikkin hour just to get them all back hosted again and the post edited.


----------



## kittylicker (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (Alpineg60)*

any pics or intructions on putting it back together?


----------



## oRz-Motorsport (Nov 25, 2000)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (KompressorKanada)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KompressorKanada* »_...there are 3 different generations of displacers (actually 4... but I'm not getting into that)...

How is that four styles?


----------



## Texas-A6-4.2 (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (g60racer)*

Ditto!
Some folks will also find that the ring, which has the timing mark on it, will come loose and just spin freely.
If this happens do just as G60racer said..... Line them up at the 12 O'Clock position and you will be OK.


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (g60racer)*

Bump for the newbies.


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (g60racer)*

ttt for newbies!


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (g60racer)*

yet another thread that used to be stickied and in the FAQ, and for some reason isn't anymore.


----------



## xxBlack_Heart_Valentinexx (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (g60racer)*

NICE POST!! Need one on pulling bearings now...I read they come out by hand if you dont mind getting oil all over you or just use a small bearing puller.


----------



## raider352 (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (JustA1s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustA1s* »_Damn, I thought maybe you were going to show bearings coming out. I've got like 2 I can't figure out.

nope! bearings and seals are the not so easy part. once we get that kind of info well then anybody could do a rebuilt. i know i could.


----------



## xjronx (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (raider352)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raider352* »_nope! bearings and seals are the not so easy part. once we get that kind of info well then anybody could do a rebuilt. i know i could.


Which ones are the problems, i'll show you how i did mine.


----------



## raider352 (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (xjronx)*

do us a big favor, the g60 humankind needs a tutorial of seals and bearings removal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








look at it this way. you'll have a beer (or beverage of choice) wating for you in every state your post have been used to do a rebuilt!!!! SC here.


----------



## Camp (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (raider352)*

Got my beer supply ready


----------



## scottamus36 (Jun 13, 2002)

I'll send a 6 pack of anything German you like for a quality tutorial on that!


----------



## 1badVWhabbit (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (scottamus36)*

Second that, I'm in Mass...I can do this, i am very sure, I've rebuilt turbo's...But they are more common....The ladder get's my hair to stand up a bit...anyone out there that wants to play with me and this G-ladder i am getting?


----------



## mr.yuck (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (1badVWhabbit)*

Anyone have opinions on rebuild kits out there. What rebuild kit options are out there!?...








Does anyone want to share what they wished there kit had or what they wished in there kit was built better?
seems like this is turning into a faq so lets make it complete


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

*Re: (mr.yuck)*

bump for noobs


----------



## jvillagran2000 (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (Alpineg60)*

i think the pics expired,I'm getting red x's


----------



## Whitsend (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Step By Step DIY G60 Disassembly (jvillagran2000)*

Any chance of recovering the pics from the original post?


----------



## bluidgti (Apr 4, 2006)

yeah i haven't been able to get pics on this thread for weeks. no matter what puter im on.


----------



## auberG (Dec 22, 2007)

Yeh more pics would be awesome!!


----------



## iv38 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (bluidgti)*

i saved this page (pics included) in pdf format when it was originally posted - if you need pics just message me your email address and i'll send it over...


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

is the pdf still alive?


----------



## iv38 (Mar 26, 2004)

There's been quite a bit of interest for the original pics. So here it is, along with some extras...

a link to the pdf i made of the original post 

+ a well-written g60 charger rebuild guide from another site

+  g40/60 charger patent application filed in 1989 prior to manufacture 

hope you find it helpful. cheers


----------



## SYNYSTAGLX (Mar 9, 2000)

G60 newb here.... 
Damn good writeup Brendan, still have the PIX you captured for this thread? I'd like to print this out and have around, since I now own your G60 motor.


----------



## hsolo71 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi, I am french and I looking for your G60 disassembly method in pdf file.
So I try to follow the link but It was dead.
Is it possible to get it by another path?
Thanks per advance:laugh:
Cordially
Hsolo71


----------



## krzychoo (Oct 2, 2005)

As soon as I will have a minute or two of free time I will make new threat how to rebuild a g60. I just did mine and I took a lots of pix. Also I have a plan to make the threat how to replace rack and pinion on our cars. I had to get it done too, and I took tons of pictures.


----------



## hsolo71 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ouah, thank you krzychoo :thumbup:

I already have extracted all the bearings less one of them, that is very difficult . that is the outlet one 
It was realy little and blocked in his flange.
so I'll have to destroy it with a grinder. So I bought a dremel

Where do you live?

Bye


----------

